# F.y.i.



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't know if any of you guys knew this, and it may not happen to everyone, but I had something happen to me this past week that could be helpful to other people.
I started having another allergic reaction to something, for a short background. Have always had sensativities to milk but something set me off and now when I tried a protein powder with whey, bad allergic reaction. Ever since then, most lactose things, allergic reaction. Had to adjust my meds to make sure there was no lactose binders in them because I was starting to have bad reactions to them as well. I started having some sort of reacting and after taking all kinds of benedryl and it still was not stopping so I went to a walk in clinic. I received a shot of 2 meds. Decadron and Depo-medrol. I will know better next time. I had a problems with my thyroid swelling, and he upped my meds, that helped, but I still was sick. The med surg dock suggested zurtec. I went on it. Big mistake as well. My face broke out all and I do mean all over, my face swoll, I felt sick. And it kept getting wors. After about a week, I had so much going on, it took me that long to put it together, I ended up taking the zyrtec by itself, about 20 min or so after I took it, my chest started cramping very badly. I had a hard time breathing, I was having muscle cramps like when my potassum drops out. Dizzy, a whole bunch of nasty symptoms. Went to the emergency room, worked me up and found nothing. By time I got out, it had been about 24 hours since I took the zyrtec and the symptoms had starting going away. It had also been over a week since the steroid shots. they had said one was a long acting so it would be in my system for a while. From what I looked up from the steroid shots, it can cause excessive cortisol in people with hypothoridism, because it does not metabalize out of your body as fast as other people, it does not have the same affect as it would on other people. It can mess up your system. It also opens up you system for attack because it suppresses your immune system. Plus it is contradicted with 3 of my medications I told them I was taking for swelling, and possible allergic reactions for the injections themselves. And they gave it anyway. And 2 days after stopping zyrtec, I am feeling much better, and starting on claritin, I started caughing up stuff like I was getting over pheumonia or something. Some of the side effects of zyrtec that is listed that I had was:Throat Dryness but to the extent of not being able to talk and swollen, Throat Irritation,Abnormal Heart Rhythm,Bronchospasm (chest pain)so bad malox and nexuim would not help, Visible Water Retention, Dizzy, Low Energy, Involuntary Quivering, Rash (to put it mildly), Feel Like Throwing Up. 
Since I have been off of it, I have gotten rid of all those symptoms, am feeling much better. I thought it was due to still having sensativities to things I was allergic to in my house because I am still trying to get things in order and really clean there. But it was the zyrtec adding to it. I am still having sensativits I am having to deal with but it is itching and sneezing and my lips start burning when i eat something that does not sit well with me so I go get the benedryl. Non of the bombardment I was under before from that crappy drug. I know a lot of you are probably are aware of having to be careful of things being hypothyroid on how medications effect you, (such as steroids) but I am just finding out. So I know not it is better to just stay away from them if at all possible because they started me on this mess to begin with. then zyrtec added on top of it. 
What is funny though is in all my blood work is they run my tsh and only my tsh and it came back .4 which is great because origonally it was 5.4. Of corse he is a regular dr. who is going by numbers of it should be no lower .5 to 5 at the most then he said I was hypothyroid. Of corse he didn't chech my free t4 which was 1. 8 range .8 to 1.9 and my free t3 was 3.2 range 1.8 to 4.2. Those numbers are withen ranage as well. All he checked was tsh and was going by old numbers. I guess now I have to get used to hearing lectures from dr's. like that and be prepared to tune them out because I know they are not on the same page. It would be so nice if they were all on the same page when it came to thyroid. Same when it came to steroid as well and this mess would not have started with me. It seems like, and it may be just me, but it seems like steroids would be just a hands off, no no for people that are hypothoroid since we metabalize it differently and that can cause different side effects. 
At least that was my experience and some reports I looked up said the same thing.
Melissa


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mccreel said:


> I don't know if any of you guys knew this, and it may not happen to everyone, but I had something happen to me this past week that could be helpful to other people.
> I started having another allergic reaction to something, for a short background. Have always had sensativities to milk but something set me off and now when I tried a protein powder with whey, bad allergic reaction. Ever since then, most lactose things, allergic reaction. Had to adjust my meds to make sure there was no lactose binders in them because I was starting to have bad reactions to them as well. I started having some sort of reacting and after taking all kinds of benedryl and it still was not stopping so I went to a walk in clinic. I received a shot of 2 meds. Decadron and Depo-medrol. I will know better next time. I had a problems with my thyroid swelling, and he upped my meds, that helped, but I still was sick. The med surg dock suggested zurtec. I went on it. Big mistake as well. My face broke out all and I do mean all over, my face swoll, I felt sick. And it kept getting wors. After about a week, I had so much going on, it took me that long to put it together, I ended up taking the zyrtec by itself, about 20 min or so after I took it, my chest started cramping very badly. I had a hard time breathing, I was having muscle cramps like when my potassum drops out. Dizzy, a whole bunch of nasty symptoms. Went to the emergency room, worked me up and found nothing. By time I got out, it had been about 24 hours since I took the zyrtec and the symptoms had starting going away. It had also been over a week since the steroid shots. they had said one was a long acting so it would be in my system for a while. From what I looked up from the steroid shots, it can cause excessive cortisol in people with hypothoridism, because it does not metabalize out of your body as fast as other people, it does not have the same affect as it would on other people. It can mess up your system. It also opens up you system for attack because it suppresses your immune system. Plus it is contradicted with 3 of my medications I told them I was taking for swelling, and possible allergic reactions for the injections themselves. And they gave it anyway. And 2 days after stopping zyrtec, I am feeling much better, and starting on claritin, I started caughing up stuff like I was getting over pheumonia or something. Some of the side effects of zyrtec that is listed that I had was:Throat Dryness but to the extent of not being able to talk and swollen, Throat Irritation,Abnormal Heart Rhythm,Bronchospasm (chest pain)so bad malox and nexuim would not help, Visible Water Retention, Dizzy, Low Energy, Involuntary Quivering, Rash (to put it mildly), Feel Like Throwing Up.
> Since I have been off of it, I have gotten rid of all those symptoms, am feeling much better. I thought it was due to still having sensativities to things I was allergic to in my house because I am still trying to get things in order and really clean there. But it was the zyrtec adding to it. I am still having sensativits I am having to deal with but it is itching and sneezing and my lips start burning when i eat something that does not sit well with me so I go get the benedryl. Non of the bombardment I was under before from that crappy drug. I know a lot of you are probably are aware of having to be careful of things being hypothyroid on how medications effect you, (such as steroids) but I am just finding out. So I know not it is better to just stay away from them if at all possible because they started me on this mess to begin with. then zyrtec added on top of it.
> What is funny though is in all my blood work is they run my tsh and only my tsh and it came back .4 which is great because origonally it was 5.4. Of corse he is a regular dr. who is going by numbers of it should be no lower .5 to 5 at the most then he said I was hypothyroid. Of corse he didn't chech my free t4 which was 1. 8 range .8 to 1.9 and my free t3 was 3.2 range 1.8 to 4.2. Those numbers are withen ranage as well. All he checked was tsh and was going by old numbers. I guess now I have to get used to hearing lectures from dr's. like that and be prepared to tune them out because I know they are not on the same page. It would be so nice if they were all on the same page when it came to thyroid. Same when it came to steroid as well and this mess would not have started with me. It seems like, and it may be just me, but it seems like steroids would be just a hands off, no no for people that are hypothoroid since we metabalize it differently and that can cause different side effects.
> ...


That plus the steroids because they depress the immune system can cause other problems to occur that were otherwise lying dormant.

I sure hope you feel better, Melissa. This has been a horrible experience for you.


----------

